# Infomation/Help



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Can anyone help me out? I got a speeding ticket a few days ago. I got pulled over for going 82 in a 55 by a state trooper. I know for a fact I was not going 82. ($270 ticket) I have never in my life been pulled over. I am going to go to court and try to fight this.

Does anyone know where I can find the rules and regulations/procedures on the use of Lidar for the state of MA? Also what is the procedure I need to take to pull the officers Public Records for that day?

I don't know if the cop just pulled me over for the hell of it and said I was going 82 or if he pulled over the wrong person? But I do not want to pay $270 when I know I was not going 82 in a 55! Any help will be greatly appreciated! I know you guys must get hundreds of these questions.

Thanks guys!


----------



## akman75 (May 10, 2006)

USMCDevilDog said:


> Can anyone help me out? I got a speeding ticket a few days ago. I got pulled over for going 82 in a 55 by a state trooper. I know for a fact I was not going 82. ($270 ticket) I have never in my life been pulled over. I am going to go to court and try to fight this.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the rules and regulations/procedures on the use of Lidar for the state of MA? Also what is the procedure I need to take to pull the officers Public Records for that day?
> 
> ...


You have got to be kidding. :s You think you're going to get information on how to beat a ticket on this site? Here's a solution. Slow down! 27 over the limit. So how fast were you going then if you weren't going 82?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok so how fast do you think you were going?


----------



## sylvester (Dec 17, 2005)

be pragmatic.. radar/lidar picks up the largest object. Maybe a larger vehicle was actually the one speeding. I don't bat 100 %, none of us do, it is POSSIBLE that a mistake was made...would not be the first time.. I know that i got pulled over for b s a few times... give USMC the benefit of the doubt, MAYBE it was an honest mistake by the officer. Don't jump to conclusions.. This job teaches you that after a while


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

I will give the guy the benefit of the doubt. DEVILDOG go to court and show respect other Judge and explain that you have no prior history and have never been pulled over or had any type of negative involvement with any type of Police Officer. Maybe the Judge will reduce it. Best advice be honest keep your integrity.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

LIDAR is a tough one to beat...since it even registers at how far off a distance it registered your speed.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

sylvester said:


> be pragmatic.. radar/lidar picks up the largest object.


No, Radar does. LIDAR is target specific. It was him, and he was going 82 MPH. LIDAR is extremely accurate.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

go to court explain your side respectfully. Dont call the trooper a liar or say he got the wrong vehicle. If the clerk reduces it take it and say thank you. In my experience being truthful and respectful will help you acting like a hot head and getting into a pissing match with the MSP rep at the clerks hearing wont help you. Good Luck


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

i'm assuming it was a speed trap because you got clocked w/ lidar and the officer has to be stationary. The trooper wasn't even driving, or being sidetracked at all. All of his attention was directed toward using a highly accurate device to measure your speed. Christ... don't those lidar's have a f'in scope for aiming them even????? These circumstances don't leave much room for error.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Bring your best apology shoes and try to save a few bucks. Even if you were going 78 you deserve the ticket, sometimes you just get caught. Think about all the times you could have been caught speeding and imagine the fine broken up over that daily occurence. 270 won't break the bank.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

akman75 said:


> You have got to be kidding.  You think you're going to get information on how to beat a ticket on this site? Here's a solution. Slow down! 27 over the limit. So how fast were you going then if you weren't going 82?


 I guess you cant read AKMAN75. I didn't ask how to beat a ticket. I simply asked what I have to do to pull the officers public records from that day and where I can find the rules and regulations/procedures on the use of Lidar for the state of MA?

And the answer to your question AKMAN I was going 60mph.


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

Eight people have told you the same thing, man. And you're still not taking the advice. So here's #9...go to court and humble yourself. Apologize and tell the court you were groovin to the Bee Gees or something and you weren't paying attention. 

Those Lidars are "dead nuts" accurate. And the courts KNOW this. Start making people jump through hoops to show you certifications and what not...take a guess what happens in the end. 

Your welcome.


----------



## akman75 (May 10, 2006)

USMCDevilDog said:


> I guess you cant read AKMAN75. I didn't ask how to beat a ticket. I simply asked what I have to do to pull the officers public records from that day and where I can find the rules and regulations/procedures on the use of Lidar for the state of MA?
> 
> And the answer to your question AKMAN I was going 60mph.


RIght and you were going to use that information to.... Get out of paying your ticket. Give me a break. You don't have to come out and say something in order for the implication to be understood. HAHAHA. Right. Must have been the other car going 82. lol Good luck. Maybe you should look up the procedures for setting your cruise control at the speed limit so you don't have to worry about getting pulled over.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Up here, we've actually taken one of our local judges out with a LIDAR unit and let him try it out. Needless to say, he was mighty impressed and we have not lost a LIDAR case since.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Are you REALLY this stupid?

Your quote, "I am going to go to court and try to fight this. "

Then you ask how to pull records and to find the regs on the use of LIDAR...so you can what? Write a book report? Come on.

Just go in say "look I was speeding, won't do it again" bla bla bla...sorry bla bla bla...
and beg for mercy.

You v. LIDAR, LIDAR wins.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

USMCDevilDog said:


> I guess you cant read AKMAN75. I didn't ask how to beat a ticket. I simply asked what I have to do to pull the officers public records from that day and where I can find the rules and regulations/procedures on the use of Lidar for the state of MA?
> 
> And the answer to your question AKMAN I was going 60mph.


You got caught, suck it up. Lidar is about as accurate as it gets. :-({|=


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

It is pretty hard to argue that it may have been another vehicle or all the myriad of other excuses when the laser beam from the LIDAR unit is specifically on your vehicle (and the beam is not the width of the highway, very small and accurate). Just remember, do the officer a favor and request a judges hearing if you don't have any success at the clerks level. 


Also, to show your a real know it all, start asking for records of what the officer did that day. I'll give you a head start... he probably started off with a cup of Dunkin Donuts coffee, because America does run on Dunkins. Although you were not slightly better than the way you were before (getting the ticket), the officer may be after hearing the same old questions in court, including how the electricity runs through the unit, could there have been another car that the beam went through and picked up, yada yada yada, blah, blah, blah...


Bottom line, LIDAR is very accurate, big difference between 60 and 82...and with that technology (accepted by the courts), your argument might not go so well. My advise, slow down.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

USMCDevilDog said:


> Can anyone help me out? I got a speeding ticket a few days ago. I got pulled over for going 82 in a 55 by a state trooper. I know for a fact I was not going 82. ($270 ticket) I have never in my life been pulled over. I am going to go to court and try to fight this.




_(good for you, nothing wrong with telling your side of the story)_



USMCDevilDog said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the rules and regulations/procedures on the use of Lidar for the state of MA? Also what is the procedure I need to take to pull the officers Public Records for that day?


_(you are joking right? my suggestion is to call MSP and ask them for assistance with this)_



USMCDevilDog said:


> I don't know if the cop just pulled me over for the hell of it and said I was going 82 or if he pulled over the wrong person?


_(yeah we do that all the time, just pick on citizens at random for no reason at all... please. By the way, no we don't get hundreds of these a day, your the first one that is crazy enough to request information on how to beat a speeding ticket on a message board intended for law enforcement.)_


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I'll bet he was in the left lane too...............


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

You say you were going 60? 

In a 55? 

Were you even driving in Massachusetts?


Try this: get your speedo calibrated, go into court with proof that you did this, beg for mercy and say that you will be more carefull in the future. Take a little time to learn what speeds you are actually driving at - your built in speedometer is off.

If you don't want to follow the wise advice that many others have given you then remember this - The random fishing expedition you are proposing isn't going to help you at all. Besides the fact that you don't even know what you are looking for, instant internet lawyers are a dime a dozen and they haven't been impressing anyone in the courts lately. LIDAR is incredibly accurate and you will lose.


----------

